
Ask HN: Best writing on how the world will be different due to cryptocurrencies? - arikr
My goal is to fully understand the sort of things that cryptocurrencies and blockchains will enable in the near-ish term future.<p>Which resources or writing on this that have you found to be good?
======
devereaux
Cryptonomicon

